# Question about Courting/Introducing



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

I have conditioned by betta's for a week or so and put them into a 10 gallon breeding tank. I put my male betta in, then my female in within a cup. The male often flares at her scaring her, and she swims wildly and backs away in the cup. The male keeps going, then wonders off for a while. I also placed a styrofoam cup, but the male hasn't made a bubble nest yet. 

IM SCARED FOR MY FEMALE BETTA, IS SHE GOING TO BE OKAY IF I FREE HER? SHE SWIMS REALLY FAST INSIDE THE CUP WHEN HE FLARES! PLEASE HELP! THANKS!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Remove the female, she isn't ready to spawn. Keep her in solitary for a few days and try again. She should be flaring back and both should be swimming as if they're dancing.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would get a larger container like a jar or a small tank to put in the spawning tank. That way the female has a little more room to feel comfortable. If the male doesn't begin building the nest quickly after putting the female in then you probably need to re-condition both of them.

Normally you would condition the breeders for 2+ weeks


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

great thanks! i took my female out and im going to condition her for another 3-5 days. she has vertical stripes and a visible ovapistor(?) right now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Make sure there are plenty of hiding spots for her in the breeding tank.


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

i have 2 fake plants so far.. i think im going to add one of those rock "caves". 

My male betta made bubble nests in the small bowl i had him in the beginning, but after i transferred him to the 10 gallon he doesn't make them anymore. Is there a certain reason?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How long did you condition the male? What's the temp? What are you using for a nest site?

I used a piece of bubble wrap (bubble side down) for my nest site and it only took my males 2 minutes to realized that's where their nest should go. The bubble wrap makes it look like there is already a nest there so he just adds on to it.

I also packed my tank full of java moss, except for the part where the nest was. This gives the female a lot of cover and most males can chase a female through java moss (unless he's short finned).


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

My male was conditioned for a while, he was blowing bubble nests when he was in his smaller bowl, but when i trasnferred him to the new breeding tank he doesn't seem to show interest in making a bubble nest. I used a styrofoam cup. I'll look for some bubble wrap and see what happens. thanks!


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

update: my male has begun attempting to make a bubblenest under the styrofoam cup, but it seems that the bubbles keep popping before he can get multiple bubbles. My filter isn't on anymore, and it's very still. Is there a certain reason? He has built bubble nests in his small bowl before.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Try covering the tank with plastic wrap over the top, it will keep the air above the tank humid and will probably help the bubbles stay together better.


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

i covered the tank with plastic wrap, and CAPTAIN BUBBLES made bubbles! well very little, only a small row lining the cup, and very slowly as well. BUT IT'S PROGRESS!

thanks 1fish2fish!


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

WELL , ANOTHER UPDATE ! 

MY MALE BETTA HAS MADE A NEST UNDER THE ENTIRE CUP (YAY!)

im wondering usually what size is the female when they breed? Because my female is only about 1/2 to 3/4 the size of the male and i don't want her to get hurt. Her ovipositor(?) is showing , which usually means they're ready to breed?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Size doesn't really matter. Some people say that if the female is bigger than the male he'll have a hard time embracing her but IMO as long as he can get his ventrals close enough to hers he'll be able to fertilize the eggs.

When she shows vertical bars it means she is ready to breed. Now that you have a good bubblenest I would release the female.


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

my male made a big nest now, inside the cup and flowing out of it. So i decided to release the female. They swim in quick bursts and he has nipped her scales, and she has lost a few. No nipping of the fins though.

This probably means i need another pair doesn't it? 

also, the female swim to the bubble nest and looked like she tried to eat some bubbles or test it out or something. She's not satisfied with the bubblenest?


----------

